# Seabed Delay caps reversed?



## melee4life (Jul 5, 2021)

I've been trouble shooting a seabed delay thats only giving me the same as bypass signal.  No change from any knobs.  While checking voltages with my DMM I noticed pics online with the positive side of the bottom row of Caps facing south, mine were oriented opposite.  Figuring I just made a bonehead mistake I removed C20 (100uf) and noticed that the silkscreen from the board didn't match the build docs.  Pedal was put together following values on the silkscreen, all of which are showing the wrong orientation of the bottom row of caps, only just noticed the difference.  Should I flip the bottom row of caps to match the pics online?  Was there a board revision that doesn't match the build docs?  Appreciate any advice!


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Jul 5, 2021)

The square pad is positive, it looks correct in both images. I'm sure someone that knows more/better will be along shortly..


----------



## music6000 (Jul 5, 2021)

The PCB doesn't match the Layout as you have pointed out.
Test if  C20 100uF bottom pad goes to Ground by testing for Continuity then PedalPCB needs to address the Build docs.


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2021)

You had it right the first time, follow the silkscreen on your PCB.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 5, 2021)

melee4life said:


> I've been trouble shooting a seabed delay thats only giving me the same as bypass signal.  No change from any knobs.  While checking voltages with my DMM I noticed pics online with the positive side of the bottom row of Caps facing south, mine were oriented opposite.  Figuring I just made a bonehead mistake I removed C20 (100uf) and noticed that the silkscreen from the board didn't match the build docs.  Pedal was put together following values on the silkscreen, all of which are showing the wrong orientation of the bottom row of caps, only just noticed the difference.  Should I flip the bottom row of caps to match the pics online?  Was there a board revision that doesn't match the build docs?  Appreciate any advice!


PedalPCB has confirmed that your PCB is correct so just refit C20 -100uF as shown on PCB board with Negative side to the Bottom.
You should have Continuity with C20 Negative pad & Ground pads.
Your C20 + side should have Continuity with IC1 - TL072 Pin 8 (Top Right).

Show good Pics of your completed PCB Front & Back.
 Footswitch connections, Power Jack, Input & Output jack connections so we can help.


----------



## melee4life (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks for the help, heres some better pics of the whole front and back.  Hoping its a misplace component but not seeing anything, extra sets of eyes will help.  Tried reflowing all joints twice, and tried 3 different pt2399's.  Led works, same signal as bypass no knobs alter anything.  

Will sit down with it (hopefully) tonight or tomorrow with DMM and probe, but let me know if anyone sees  anything thats sticking out.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 5, 2021)

melee4life said:


> Thanks for the help, heres some better pics of the whole front and back.  Hoping its a misplace component but not seeing anything, extra sets of eyes will help.  Tried reflowing all joints twice, and tried 3 different pt2399's.  Led works, same signal as bypass no knobs alter anything.
> 
> Will sit down with it (hopefully) tonight or tomorrow with DMM and probe, but let me know if anyone sees  anything thats sticking out.


You need to clean the Board, there is *a lot *of flux residue that needs to be removed from solder side & led, power jack connections.
There are a few suspect solder joints so cleaning will give you a better look!
I use CRC Electrical Contact Cleaner in a spray can!


----------



## melee4life (Jul 5, 2021)

music6000 said:


> You need to clean the Board, there is *a lot *of flux residue that needs to be removed from solder side & led, power jack connections.
> There are a few suspect solder joints so cleaning will give you a better look!
> I use CRC Electrical Contact Cleaner in a spray can!


yep, things are starting to get messy with this one.  Gonna keep working on it!  Thank you!


----------



## melee4life (Jul 30, 2021)

Finally got around to trouble shooting tonight.   Traced signal to c3 where it died.  I went ahead and reflowed the joints and viola...seabed delay.   Turns out it was user error.  Thanks for the help y’all!


----------

